# new in this forum



## cpawelzick (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi everybody.. I'm cynthia. I live in surabaya. I'm american but have been living in Indonesia for quite a while. I just found this site and it seems interesting. Just wanna get to know everybody.. :eyebrows:


----------



## Starkey (Jul 29, 2012)

I just found it too. I have lived here for 12 years. i don't know any expats. all my friends are my wifes friends.
I have one social group and thats the guys that play airsoft. But thats it. meet once a week but not during Ramadaan..they don't seem to want to play during this time.I just want to know more people living here..
I'm only here for 2 or three months at a time then I go back to work for 5 months. So I don't get a chance to meet many people.
Thanks


----------



## Fulvian (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi I'm new on this site too,

Will check this subforum regularly to help expats in Indonesia as much as I can.

Cynthia - I'm interested to hear your background story on how you eventually landed in Indonesia 

Starkey - yes they don't do exhausting outdoor activities during fasting period like now


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

Starkey said:


> I just found it too. I have lived here for 12 years. i don't know any expats. all my friends are my wifes friends.
> I have one social group and thats the guys that play airsoft. But thats it. meet once a week but not during Ramadaan..they don't seem to want to play during this time.I just want to know more people living here..
> I'm only here for 2 or three months at a time then I go back to work for 5 months. So I don't get a chance to meet many people.
> Thanks


12 years? Wow you must be fluent in bahasa


----------



## chaoshirt (Feb 22, 2013)

hi, everybody.. i'm new on this site too.. i live in Jogjakarta..


----------



## adam8 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am new in this forum too. I am in Jakarta. I am not an expat  but I think maybe I can get new friends here .


----------

